# Shinden trial



## SM79Sparviero (Oct 29, 2005)

A video about Kyushu Shinden.I have found it on GREAT PLANES community forum


http://www.vit.or.jp/~tomo/gami/movie1/shinden.mpg


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice video SM79. It was a case of too little to late for the Japanese. As the tests only started on August the 2nd there was no chance of active service for it. Did the Allies capture any examples after the surrender?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

I think they captured the one...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 29, 2005)

Interesting - for being so advanced it used an inertia starter...


----------



## SM79Sparviero (Oct 29, 2005)

> Interesting - for being so advanced it used an inertia starter...



Mosquito was a very advanced and successful aircraft even if it was made with the same material as HMS Victory.

Corsair had cloth-covered tail planes as FIAT CR-42 had.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 29, 2005)

SM79Sparviero said:


> > Interesting - for being so advanced it used an inertia starter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Understand - but an inertia starter required extra bodies by the aircraft at start - an electric strarter, flip a switch and go...


----------

